# Getting "re-upped"



## Mike Keville (Jul 2, 2006)

Wow...nearly was dropped from the rolls due to inactivity. Guess I'd better start babbling a bit so I don't lose this site. I paint airplanes....acrylics and oils....and find this site to be an outstanding source of inspiration.

Mike Keville
Tucson, AZ, USA


----------



## Henk (Jul 2, 2006)

Then post if it so great.


----------

